# Danica.. Danica.. Danica..



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

These commentators are a little sickening in the way they cover Danica.
I'm all for her, but for heaven sakes get real.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, just like with Junior.

Except for she had a better racing resume before she got her ride handed to her.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

And they both suck at life and driving!!!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think either one has a better bank account then you and could out run you in a Ferrari with them driving go karts.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> I think either one has a better bank account then you and could out run you in a Ferrari with them driving go karts.


just because they are rich doesn't mean anything....what has jr done in the last few years?? Kurt Busch had the same equipment and good ole JR and flat out wore him out Saturday. And i would challenge them any day of the week to a race...ill race them from shopping carts to speedboats


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang,that was quick,lap 2,Danica out,come on Kyle bush!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like they are giving Danica some rear end work


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> just because they are rich doesn't mean anything....what has jr done in the last few years?? Kurt Busch had the same equipment and good ole JR and flat out wore him out Saturday. And i would challenge them any day of the week to a race...ill race them from shopping carts to speedboats



Yep, you've confirmed my suspicions. You're retarded.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Yep, you've confirmed my suspicions. You're retarded.


please explain? they are both wayyyy overrated! the only reason JR makes money is off his last name. Hell he isnt the best earnhardt. Danica would hit the pacecar if she was ever close enough to the front to do so. You can put a bad driver in a good car and you will have a bad car


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The fact you think you can out drive them and that they 'suck at life' even though they make more off endorsements than you and I will ever sniff makes you Sofa King We Todd Did.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> The fact you think you can out drive them and that they 'suck at life' even though they make more off endorsements than you and I will ever sniff makes you Sofa King We Todd Did.


Just becasue they make soooo much more money than me doesnt make them any better than me...just becasue they have money they still suck at their job! the only reason they still have that job is becasue of their name. There are atleast 2 dozen other drivers in nascar that are wayyyyy better than both of them combined but cant get good equipment or a good sponsor so that they can compete becasue they arent a chick or have a famous last name


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

fisheye48; the only reason they still have that job is because of their name. There are atleast 2 dozen other drivers in nascar that are better than both of them combined but cant get good equipment or a good sponsor so that they can compete becasue they arent a chick or have a famous last name[/QUOTE said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Fisheye makes a good point. Dale Sr. said once that Kelly was a better driver than
> Junior, but she just couldn't keep her legs closed. ( got pregnant)


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

So how does being better than 99% of the planet at something and making a ton of money at it make them suck at life?

Now, if they were meth heads, lived in Holt (or West Texas) and were general fuck ups then they'd suck at life. 

I'd say they're doing pretty good. Are they the best? No. That's Jimmy Johnson and very few limited people NASCAR allows to compete with him.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> So how does being better than 99% of the planet at something and making a ton of money at it make them suck at life?
> 
> Now, if they were meth heads, lived in Holt (or West Texas) and were general fuck ups then they'd suck at life.
> 
> I'd say they're doing pretty good. Are they the best? No. That's Jimmy Johnson and very few limited people NASCAR allows to compete with him.


they wreck somebody and blame others for doing so, neither one have enough dignity or pride to stand up for their actions


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Give the man his thread back


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

With Junior, I think its either his lack of hunger, or possibly seeing his dad die on the track. 
He just doesn't look driven, and we all know he has GOOD STUFF !


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

If you can make that kind of money sucking at life, sign me up.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Its rather interesting watching this dually melt away


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

WoW, I guess Juan can't see a tow truck!HAHAHA


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I would arm wrestle her


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

The commentators did the same thing way back when a black guy got a ride in a Craftsman truck. The whole race was, who's in first, who's in second, who's in third and where the black guy was. It does get a bit old.

Rick


----------

